# KOTA KINABALU | Waterfront Development News‎



## nazrey

> *KK Times Square & the mall*





> *KK City Waterfront*


by patrickplim


----------



## nazrey

KK Waterfront


----------



## nazrey

> *KK City Waterfront*


by caluwe


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Nice project!


----------



## nazrey

Suria Sabah In Progress


----------



## nazrey

The Mall (KK Times Square Phase 2) - Slow Progress


----------



## nazrey

Suria Sabah
by Anthony2799


----------



## pearl600

nazrey said:


> *Sabah to re-look at massive plan following public complaints in Kota Kinabalu*
> Friday December 21, 2007
> TheStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: A re-development of the city’s waterfront has now caught the eye of the state government, which intends to review the massive 2km-long project.
> 
> State Resource Development and Information Technology Minister Datuk Dr Yee Moh Chai said they wanted a re-look at the project, which includes the construction of a hotel and shopping mall on a 1.24ha strip of seafront land.
> 
> Those who have voiced their concerns about the project include residents of nearby condominiums, who fear that their view of the South China Sea and Tunku Abdul Rahman Marine Park islands would be blocked when the project, to be jointly undertaken by City Hall and a private developer, is completed.
> 
> Last week, Mayor Datuk Illiyas Ibrahim announced the revival of a 15-year-old plan to upgrade the city’s waterfront.
> 
> It was initially given the nod by the state government on Dec 5.
> 
> Following complaints from the public, state Tourism, Culture and Environment Minister Datuk Masidi Manjun said the authorities would “painstakingly” study all aspects of the project.
> 
> On another matter, Yee said the state Cabinet had reaffirmed that the central market here would not be relocated.
> 
> There have been calls for the market to be relocated for the past several years, as it was said that it was no longer suitable to be in such a prime location in the state capital’s downtown area.


I think that the development of the city, should not be hindered by minority, say the marina court residents who used to enjoy a sea view. Because if that has to be taken account, then marina court is also also blocking the view of Asia City or Api Api. Or that the Suria Capital is blocking the sea view of Gaya Street.


----------



## manila_eye

Thanks for developing Sabah... This will benefit us in the future :lol:


----------



## ericcraig2

no update for kota kinabalu city waterfront project..?? cancelled already..??


----------



## ericcraig2

erm..


----------



## ericcraig2

if didnt not enough land just reclaim lor... labuan oso reclaim their land to do the waterfront project....


----------



## ericcraig2

hope the project still go on the plan...


----------



## nazrey

Suria Sabah
by AhChuan


----------



## nazrey

by AhChuan


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Capital looks for strategic partners*
Monday September 15, 2008 Stories by SHARIDAN M.ALI TheStar










An artist's impression of Jesselton Waterfront.

SURIA Capital Holdings Bhd is actively looking for strategic transhipment partners for its new Sapangar Bay Container Port (SBCP) in efforts to establish the terminal as the transhipment hub in East Malaysia and the Brunei-Indonesia-Malaysia-Philippines East Asean Growth Area (BIMP-EAGA).

The ideal strategic transhipment partners are main line and port operators that will rapidly contribute to volume growth at SBCP. With transhipment, the port will not have to rely solely on import and export shipments.

The RM400mil SBCP commenced operation in July last year.

Suria Capital’s wholly owned subsidiary, Sabah Ports Sdn Bhd manages SBCP and seven other ports in Sabah.

Group managing director Datuk Abu Bakar Abas told StarBiz that the group was working towards streamlining its port operations for Lahad Datu, Sandakan and Tawau to be feeder ports to SBCP.

“We are working closely towards this and various shipping agents have agreed in principle.

“We hope the additional throughput generated through this effort will entice main line operators and this in turn, will pave the way for SBCP’s regional hub business,” he said.

Additionally, Abu Bakar stressed that the group would continue to focus on organic growth for its port operations and related services.

“We will focus on organic growth for all our port operations business, to leverage on our existing strength.

“We will also continue to expand our bunkering and logistics businesses for the provision of storage facilities and oil trading activities.

“This includes the provision of additional logistic services at various ports to capture a bigger market share,” he said.

He said the port expansion plan would capitalise on the approved service project tax incentive.

Sabah Ports has been granted approval by the Finance Ministry for tax incentive applied under the Approved Service Project.

On future prospects, Abu Bakar said the Sabah Development Corridor would have a good impact on its port business as the ports would be maritime gateways to the state.

On short term strategies, Abu Bakar said Suria Capital planned to improve container yard planning and focus on cost reduction for Sabah Ports, especially at SBCP.

“We are also looking into domestic hubbing initiatives to create the critical mass needed to entice main liners to directly call at our ports.

“We support the removal of the congestion surcharge after achieving the desired efficiency for ports in the east coast of Sabah.

“The move will enable the ports to increase charges for equipment usage,” he said, adding that the group was also seeking a port tariff review that had been used for 30 years.

Overall, Sabah Ports targets to handle around 300, 000 TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent units) of which 250,000 TEUs is estimated to be handled by SBCP this year.

For the first six months of this year, SBCP already handled 95,000 TEUs.

For its property and development segment, Abu Bakar said Suria Capital planned to kick start the development of its flagship project, the RM1.5bil Jesselton Waterfront via strategic alliances with reputable developers and contractors.

Its proposed joint ventures with Glomac Bhd and IJM Corp Bhd for the Jesselton Waterfront was called off late July.

“This was due to the inability of all parties to reach a mutual agreement on several pertinent issues. The decision has been made to ensure neither parties settled for a disadvantageous position in terms of return and project management,” Abu Bakar said.

The Jesselton Waterfront project includes modern hotels, condominiums, a commercial complex, international restaurants and a maritime museum.

Abu Bakar said currently Suria was in the midst of talking to other developers with wide experience in high-end property development.

“The potential partners or developers have significant experience in the specific precincts to be developed namely the five-star hotels and high-end waterfront condominiums.

“Suria is now looking forward to signing the joint venture agreements subject to the issuance of land title to us by the state government (as per port privatisation agreement),” he said.

The first precinct of the Jesselton Waterfront project is expected to be launched by the first quarter of next year.

The Jesselton Watefront project is undertaken by another Suria Capital subsidiary, Suria Bumiria Sdn Bhd.

On Suria Capital’s contract and engineering business, Abu Bakar said the group aimed to expand it into a full-fledged construction company from a mere project management company.

“We also plan to explore the oil and gas contract engineering sector,” he said.


----------



## Tyan

*hi*

hey hi, thank you for all the information of the developments here. I got a qns, i've observed that the KK city waterfront has not been started for a pretty long time. it has only cover up the land but no work has started yet, do u have any idea?


----------



## nazrey

*Jesselton Point*
by Moo Moo™


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Sabah *
(Next to Jesselton Point)
by Moo Moo™


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Sabah*
by benz


----------



## 2206

*KOTA KINABALU | Waterfront Development News‎ Updated!*

_*The 2km long Waterfront development*_










_*Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*_ http://www.kkcwaterfront.com.my/

JESSELTON WATERFRONT http://www.jesseltonwaterfront.com/

*Suria Sabah* http://www.suriasabah.com.my/

KKTIMESSQUARE *the mall* http://www.asianpac.com.my/kkts/themall/location.html

*Harbour City* http://www.harbourcity.com.my/

*South China Sea Place* http://sudc.com.my/?p=163

.


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

*Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*, The place to be


















Latest version










_“A New Standard In Luxury Retail And Resort Living
By A World Class Seafront Broadwalk”_

*Broadwalk & Lifestyle Center*

The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront is slated as a World Class development on par with the best boardwalks and lifestyle centers. It is envisioned to offer a new and vibrant urban street-space atmosphere in the heart of Kota Kinabalu. The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront is a shopping center and commercial development that combines the traditional retail functions of a shopping mall with leisure amenities catered towards upscale consumers and tourists. It is designed to be a ‘unique urban village’ - a vibrant place where community takes shape and public life happens. 

Imagine, watching a jazz singer drawing an audience - serenading to passing onlookers amidst a fresh breeze overlooking a spectacular sunset. The entire boardwalk will feature an urban maze with arches that decorate the marketplace with restaurants and stores lining an outdoor pedestrian street that opens up onto a series of little plazas. 

The type of place one would delight the palate with a cappuccino.

*World Class Vision*

The waterfront project is the brainchild of the Sabah State government and a pool of Malaysian visionaries. The project will see a multitude of luxury retail and lifestyle developments along the famous Kota Kinabalu waterfront by transforming it into an environmentally friendly boardwalk along the seafront to become a thriving pedestrian walkway. 

The waterfront project is envisaged to have similarities with world-renowned waterfront projects like the Darling Harbour Waterfront Project in Australia; which has a combination of strategically located seafront properties along its pedestrian boardwalk, harbour side shopping center and other pedestrian friendly features. Likewise, the Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront aims to be amongst the world's great seafront destinations.

*Shopping & Lifestyle*

The overall development is located along the seafront totalling approximately 8.6 acres spanning over a 2km boardwalk above the sea. The entire development will be linked via a 30 - 100 foot wide pedestrian boardwalk, built on stilts above the sea. It lines the Kota Kinabalu seafront and is poised to be the heartbeat of the project. 

This boardwalk is designed to house specialty stands, pizzerias, souvenir shops, beach gear stores, sidewalk cafes and fun parlours drawing families, teenagers and adults alike. The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront boardwalk is book-ended by two ‘Lifestyle Centers’, with both developments facing the seafront boardwalk, with outdoor staging areas, a luxury all-suites hotel, a retail complex and a host of alfresco-style dining and entertainment outlets. There will also be an urban ‘luxury fashion’ mall, an international hotel and fine dining restaurants.

*Retail Experience*

The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront is a great example of taking the successfully realized attributes of a lifestyle center and integrating them into an actual urban neighborhood requiring revitalization. Recent studies suggest that the shoppers and consumers of today, are really hearkening back to their own childhood experiences and want to seek out the next-generation retail environment as a true community and town center experience.

The defining characteristics are a mixture of stores - upscale retailers and open-air layout with elegant stores and chic boutiques to exquisite dining that will become a unique tourist attraction from its very onset

• The seafront grand entrance to the retail area is reserved 
exclusively for flagship outlets which will enjoy exclusive seafront 
vantage. This is a unique aspect of the Kota Kinabalu City 
Waterfront’s inspiring retail concept. 

• The high ceilings and quality finishing will enhance the shopping 
experience.

*Luxury Residential Suites*

• New age luxury suites designed for the discerning.

• Its waterfront location provides city dwellers resort-living in the heart 
of Kota Kinabalu.

*Luxury International Hotels*

• Luxury hotel and boutique villas will dot the development.

• Amongst the unique features of the hotel is an infinity pool with a 
glassed perimeter facing the seafront attached with a pool terrace 
for dining and entertaining.


*the Waterfront*(between KKCW)


----------



## 2206

J E S S E L T O N W A T E R F R O N T 
_Inspiring world-class waterfront living._


by Roel Cayas 











































Phase 1 (Immediate):
• 5 Star Hotels • Fine Dining Restaurants and Cafes • Luxury Waterfront Condominiums
• Signature Offices • Lifestyle Mall • Marina Facilities • Promenade Walk

Phase 2 (Future):
• International Cruise Terminal • Hotels • Commercial Units • Residential Waterfront Bungalows
• Luxury Waterfront Condominiums • Office Towers • Maritime Museum • Mini Theme Park • Duty-Free Zone

P R O J E C T F E A T U R E S
• Cruise Terminal Complex • Shopping Arcade • Thematic Retail Outlets • Waterfront Luxury Villa • Boutique Hotel
• Upgraded Local Ferry Terminal • Floating Seafront Restaurant • Marina Facilities • The Marina – Clubhouse • Specialty Shops
• The Aquarium • Luxury Waterfront Condominiums • International Bazaar – Shopping and Food Court
• Duty-Free Complex and Entertainment Centre • Maritime Museum • Landscaped Plaza • 5 Star Marina Hotel • Promenade Walk


----------



## 2206

*Suria Sabah*
_The Premier Shopping Mall_










• 5-storeys international standard shopping mall
• 850,000 square feet of retail space, biggest in the city 
• Biggest entertainment center in the city 
• Fronting magnificent sea
• Bordered by 10m wide, 2km long esplanade
• Single lane design with all shops facing the main lane, 
• hence no back lane, no dead lane
• Linked to a 500 rooms 5 star hotel
• Linked to a 120 rooms boutique hotel


----------



## 2206

KKTIMESSQUARE
_world-class retail destination_


























• 15-acre integrated shopping, leisure, entertainment & hospitality hub 
• Built along with the Mall are 2 Hotel Blocks & 2 Serviced Apartment Blocks 
• 4 levels of retail, F&B, entertainment & leisure outlets (all for lease only) 
• Over 3.4 million sq.ft. of gross floor area
• neighbouring the prestigious landmarks Sutera Harbour
• accessible from all directions via the Coastal Highway and enjoys superb visibility from the town and seafront


*KK Times Square Signature Offices* _by alt.ing_


----------



## 2206

*Harbour City*
_It's All Happening Here_


















Harbour City, a mixed commercial development project, is poised to transform the Sembulan skyline. Situated directly across from the Sutera Harbour Resort in Kota Kinabalu, the development covers 62 acres of prime land with an exceptional frontage along the Coastal Highway as well as Jalan Sembulan. The completion of the nearby flyover will create smooth traffic flow into the area. Its developer, Paduan Hebat Sdn Bhdis confident that its maiden venture will succeed with its affordability, location, design and concept. 

The first phase of the development covers 8 acres and will comprise of retail outlets and business offices. A unique design concept incorporates a central air conditioned covered walkway on the first floor retail outlets and allows for an awesome frontage of 1000 metres with maximum advertising exposure along both the Coastal Highway and Jalan Sembulan, a high traffic zone in Kota Kinabalu. 

The venture also includes a 300-room hotel. With the current optimistic Tourist Arrival statistic for Sabah, and the projection for ever further increase due to more direct international flights from various countries, the demand for hotel rooms and other tourism-related products, including shopping, will definitely put Harbour City on the right track along with Malaysian Government's Haven. The Sabah government too, has committed itself to more modern infrastructures to meet the demands of a growing community. 

When completed, Harbour City will boast an excitingly-designed shopping mall, business offices, service apartments, convention centre, entertainment venues and the hotel. It will have the latest and modern conventional hall equipped with all facilities to compliment every requirement for a successful business meeting. There will also be ample parking facilities. 

Located just 5 minutes drive from KK City Centre and 10 minutes from KKIA, the matured township will have immediate population catchments. It is surrounded by a very large and affluent customer base a captive market of both targeted customers and investors. Its central location means that it is surrounded by existing businesses, restaurants, government offices, medical centres and the nearby commercial hubs of Karamunsing, and Tanjung Aru. Supported by a host of viable amenities and facilities within Harbour City, investors may anticipate excellent returns on their investment and future capital appreciation. 

The RM350 million project is a joint venture development between Paduan Hebat Sdn Bhd and state-owned MLGH Sdn Bhd. The project turnkey contractor, Evermaster Group Berhad is a listed company. The project would be launched later in the year.


----------



## 2206

_*South China Sea Place*_










Located in the dynamic southern growth region of the central Business District of Kota Kinabalu, it is within close walking distance to hotels and shopping centres such as Centre Point in Kota Kinabalu, Wawasan Plaza, Asia City and Karamunsing complex. Other notable buildings surrounding the project include the Maybank Regional Office, the Indonesian Consulate and the UMNO building.

With its modern and contemporary architecture and premier address, SCS Place is set to become a magnificent addition to Kota Kinabalu’s cityscape.

Features :
- 174-room 4-star Hotel
- 478 units of Hotel Suites with leaseback option
- Business suites
- Commercial shops lots

_by TYW_


----------



## 2206

(left)*South China Sea Place*(under Constrution) &
(middle)*KK Times Square Signature Offices*(completed), *the mall*(under Constrution)

_by opxo _


----------



## qwert_guy

nice developments kay:


----------



## ogretmen04

süpers


----------



## 2206

*Segama Waterfront*

Sabah Tourism Board









The latest City Hall's pocket park, called *'Segama Waterfront'*, has potential to become a popular spot for city dwellers and tourists, said National Landscape Department Deputy Director-General, Mohd Taib Zin. 

"Developing the landscape for the park is another landmark for Kota Kinabalu. With its strategic location near the sea and surrounded by commercial buildings, I believe this park has potential to be an asset to Sabah's tourism industry," he said.

Mohd Taib, who represented National Landscape Department Director-General Dato' Ismail Ngah, said this at the official launching and deliverance of Certificate of Practical Completion (CPC) of Segama Waterfront at Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens, here, Friday night.

Also present were Mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim, City Hall Director-General Datuk Dr. Chua Kim Hing, National Landscape Department Director for Development Division, Suhaili Yusoff, and other City Hall officials.

According to Mohd Taib, construction of the RM1.9 million park over one acre commenced on March 27, 2007 and it was completed on June 30, this year but opened for public use in July this year.

"The overall design of the park is based on a concept of marine life and among the facilities provided are decorative pathway for visitors, seats, lights, marine ornaments, observatory platform and shaded trees.

"These facilities are uplifting the scenery view of the park," he said.

With the completion of the project, Mohd Taib said City Hall is responsible for the cleanliness, safety and maintenance of the park.

Meanwhile, Mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim said City Hall is committed to beautify and upgrade the city's landscape, which is one aspect of its master development, so as to give a positive first impression to visitors and tourists coming to Sabah.

Segama Waterfront, he said, is one of the projects realised through funding from the National Landscape Department.

"We are very thankful to the National Landscape Department, under the Federal Housing and Local Housing Ministry, for all the funding that enabled us to materialise our development projects and further improving the city's landscape.

"Apart from the Segama Waterfront, we have carried out several landscaping projects through the department's allocations, such as upgrading of Jalan Sulaman-UMS Kota Kinabalu, beautifying Tanjung Aru and developing a public park for Likas Bay that is in progress and to be completed end of this year," he said.
_
Source: Daily Express, 17 Aug 2008_


----------



## 2206

*Jesselton Point*
_One Stop Marina Destination_









*@flickr photos*

*LOCATION*
The boat terminal is located north of downtown Kota Kinabalu. It is possible to walk to this terminal if you are staying at nearby city hotels like Le Meridien Kota Kinabalu or Hyatt Regency Kinabalu. Otherwise, if you are staying in other resorts south of the city such as The Magellan Sutera, The Pacific Sutera or Shangri-la Tg Aru, it is best to get a taxi which will set you back anywhere between RM10 to RM15 per journey.

To be exact, this ferry terminal is located close to Wisma Sabah, Grand Port View building, or marine police and custom offices.
*
DESCRIPTION*
The newly refurbished passenger ferry terminal has been re-branded as Jesselton Point. Jesselton is pretty much the old name for the city of Kota Kinabalu. I recalled back in 2003 during my visit, the ferry terminal was pretty much set in an old and sombre condition with dilapidated buildings and inadequate facilities. Today, the terminal has been redesigned into colourful commercial outlets with great tourist facilities for those heading to the beautiful islands in Tunku Abdul Rahman Marine Park nearby, namely Pulau Gaya, Pulau Sapi, Pulau Manukan, Pulau Sulug and Pulau Mamutik. This ferry terminal is also the departure point for patrons staying at either Manukan Island Resort or Gayana Resort.

The buildings are painted in bright orange colour to breathe a new life into the area. In fact, it is not an understatement that the Jesselton Point project was quite an example of urban rehabilitation programme in this fairly tired-looking city of Kota Kinabalu. It exemplifies the usage of the city's main natural attraction, its spectacular ocean view, to draw the crowds from near and far. Nonetheless, with the re-branding concept finally unveiled to the public, boat passengers to the nearby islands (and even to Labuan) will have to fork out more for this so-called "port tax" of RM3 per person per way. But really, if you are spending hundreds for packaged snorkeling, diving or sightseeing tours to the many islands, that amount does not seem like much.

At the main entrance, there is a nice archway that welcomes you to the city. On the walls are various dated photos of the city's aerial view, some were taken in the early 1900s. There are also two English-inspired telephone booths with their ubiquitous bright red colour although I had no idea what was the purpose of those. There is a nice looking Italian restaurant called Benito Bistro equipped with glassy walls overlooking the dock and the ocean but my dive guide said the food prices were way too expensive. Other than that, there is a featured rail coach taken out from the existing North Borneo Railway service that serves as a drinking outlet called JP Train Station. There are a lot of other smaller cafés with more acceptable food prices apart from souvenir shops for visitors leaving the city. 

There is a good waiting area inside the main building equipped with comfortable chairs and cooling air-conditioning. Overall, the boat reception counters are informative when it comes to arranging for last-minute tours of the nearby islands. 

Jesselton Point is a great place for a stroll. Some historical perspective blended in modern design. A great one-stop terminal for all your island excursion needs. Come and indulge yourself with the beautiful scenery of Kota Kinabalu shore and our local cuisine at Jesselton Point together with your loved ones while rejuvenate your mind and body after a long and exhausted journey. Remember to include this memorable place in your destination’s list!

_source_


----------



## 2206

*the Waterfront*
http://www.kkwaterfront.com/


















Kota Kinabalu has the enviable fortune of being located on the edge of the South China Sea with spectacular views of emerald islands just off its coast and forest covered hills reaching up towards the highest mountain in South East Asia, Mt. Kinabalu. 

Taking advantage of these features is The Waterfront, the city’s premier entertainment and dining centre. Locals and tourists alike have come to regard The Waterfront as the place to be for a casual fun night out with restaurants and cafes serving a wide range of local and international cuisine. Pubs, karaoke bars and a dance club with lively music set the mood for a memorable evening in the city. Borneo Trading Post also provide a wide selection of indigenous and Borneon handicrafts, books and souvenir items. 

Within walking distance are the Le Meridien, Promenade and Hyatt Kinabalu hotels as well as a number of budget accommodation. Shopping centres from air-conditioned malls to open-air markets selling anything and everything under the sun are also close by. 










*Enjoy to best sunset spot in Kota Kinabalu*
Away from the frenzied bustle of activities in the city is a quiet stretch of wooden boardwalk along the waterfront. It is relatively void of activity in the heat of the day as people seek shelter in the comfort of air-conditioned cafes and restaurants. As the evening sets in and the cool sea breeze washes inland, it is the perfect place to stroll and watch the sun set in the horizon. Fishing boats drift lazily by as they return from a day out at sea or whiz by carrying day-trippers from the islands back to the city. Three kiosks are strategically located along the boardwalk offering refreshingly cool drinks and local specialties to snack on as you decide which of the many eateries to have dinner at. Pubs and cafes with live bands or deejays spinning tunes from golden oldies to modern day beats start to fill the air. If you need to add more energy to your night out, karaoke bars and a dance club beckon you inside to test your vocal and dancing skills. 

















@flickr


naughty but cute lion dance


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Sabah*



















Update:
by benz


----------



## 2206

*SUTERA HARBOUR*
http://www.suteraharbour.com/


















Nestled between the shores of the South China Sea, fronting the tropical islands and the majestic Mount Kinabalu, is the grand expanse of Sutera Harbour Resort & Spa. Guests will enjoy a location that is only 10-minutes form the airport and five-minutes from the city center, providing guests with a convenient location for international travel. 

The Sutera Harbour Resort & Spa's 384-acre resort provides a spectacular array of activities from its luxurious five-star accommodation, championship golf course, marina and recreational facilities, with future development of premier condominiums and bungalows. 

The elegant business setting of the Pacific Wing is complemented by the resort ambience of the Magellan Wing, offering a total of 956 guest rooms and suites of luxurious comfort at the Sutera Harbour Resort & Spa.

At the heart of this complex lies Sutera Harbour Marina, Golf & Country Club, incorporating the 27-hole Graham Marsh-designed golf course, a 104-berth marina, internationally renowned Mandara Spa and a host of recreational facilities.

This ethnic-themed, gloriously-designed resort hotel incorporates the natural surroundings with fine timber furnishing and local artefacts in creating a long house-like architecture.

All the 456 luxuriously appointed rooms and suites in Sutera Harbour Resort & Spa Magellan Wing unveil balconies that offer magnificent views of either the carefully manicured gardens or the awe-inspiring beauty of the South China Sea and its occupying islands. 

The Pacific Sutera features 500 immaculately appointed rooms and suites to offer the ultimate in comfort and luxury as the preferred business accommodation. This is carried through to the design of the hotel itself with a grand entrance and lobby with high ceiling and panoramic views of the sea.









magellan wing









pacific wing


----------



## 2206

*Harbour City *(still in progress)

by benz


----------



## 2206

by Sham Kien Yee

*[email protected] Kinabalu Waterfront*

















*Segama Waterfront*


----------



## 2206

by jbeaulieu

Jesselton Point


----------



## 2206

_COMING SOON!!_
*SURIA SABAH*

by ripple* ~ "LOVE thy neighbour"


----------



## 2206

Kota Kinabalu City bird view


----------



## 2206

Jesselton Waterfront
by irreplaceira


----------



## 2206

by m.azhari


----------



## nazrey

Pacific Parade


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah










by benz


----------



## 2206

*SOFT OPENING in 18 10 09*:banana:


----------



## 2206

Jesselton Waterfront
Koata Kinabalu, SABAH


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah












2206 said:


>


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*










by benz


----------



## 2206

@likas bay


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*









[/QUOTE]

by bienvenue
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3742491300/in/set-72157621757533708/


----------



## nazri

2206 said:


> *SOFT OPENING in 18 10 09*:banana:


Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## nazri

KKCW boardwalk.. has started already...


----------



## nazri

2206 said:


> *SOFT OPENING in 18 10 09*:banana:





>


by GreenChai


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *SURIA SABAH*
> Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by benz


Location:


----------



## nazrey

SURIA SABAH 
from google


----------



## nazrey

from google


----------



## nazrey

*KK Times Square & the mall*










KK Times Square
Taken from http://anggun3.wordpress.com/2009/03/15/kk-times-square/


----------



## nazrey

KK Times Square
from http://www.zwageri.com/2007/12/window-cleaning-at-kk-times-square_03.html


----------



## nazrey

*KK Times Square*
Signature Offices is part of the KK Times Square Masterplan driven to provide a sizable CBD for the premium market in the heart of Kota Kinabalu. Each unit in the whole development is directly serviced by their own lifts for exclusivity and privacy reasons. The central atrium is the focal microcosm from which the axial basis is derived for all eight mid–rise office blocks.

Developer: Asian Pac Holdings Bhd
Year of Completion:
2010 (Phase 2)
2007 (Phase 1)
Project Cost: 
RM 350 million (Phase 2)
RM 110 million (Phase 1)
Land Area: 9.3 hectares
Program:
Corporate Offices
Retail










12 Blocks of 5 to 8 Storey Shop Offices along Coastal Highway, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.


----------



## nazrey

KK Times Square
Taken from http://property-net.blogspot.com/2008/05/property-at-kk-times-for-sale-kota.html


----------



## nazrey

KK Times Square


----------



## 2206

*Sabah International Convention Centre & Hotel Developments*
Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu


----------



## 2206

Segama Waterfront
by Stacey Taplin


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> * KK City Waterfront*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TYW


[/QUOTE]

UPDATE:
by ericcraig2


----------



## 2206

^^
that real site pics actually is this "unknown" waterfront link with a 5 star hotel and Suria Sabah


----------



## ethan

2206 said:


> *Sabah International Convention Centre & Hotel Developments*
> Likas Bay, Kota Kinabalu



The Convention Centre is nice. 
Not keen on the hotel design....hno:hno:


----------



## skyscraper100

nice concen! the hotel looks like las vegas style, looks fine for me


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA SABAH*










by benz


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> * KK City Waterfront*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TYW


*Bina Puri secures RM36.8m job*
Published: 2009/09/04

BINA Puri Holdings Bhd has won a RM36.76 million contract for earthworks, piling works, pile caps, basement slab and basement retaining wall for a proposed commercial development at Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah. 

The nine-month project has raised its current order book to RM2.32 billion. 

“The group has managed to secure new projects of up to RM1.15 billion so far in 2009 and is continuously bidding for more, both locally and overseas," it said in a statement to Bursa Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*KK City Waterfront:
KK Waterfront project taking shape*
Tuesday September 8, 2009










Landmark status: Artist’s impression of 
the Kota Kinabalu Waterfront project.

KOTA KINABALU: Piling works for the controversial Kota Kinabalu Waterfront development has begun with the project initiators showcasing environment-friendly methods.

City mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim was present as the piling got underway with contractors using the bore method which uses a rig to drill a hole before the insertion of cement and steel bars into a steel casing.

Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd director Johnson Koh said the method minimised noise and vibration compared to the conventional spun piling system.

He said that sheet piles were used for soil reinforcement, and that bore and sheet piling were environment-friendly but more costly.

An improved sewage system was being used, said Koh, adding that drain water had been diverted and the drains covered with culverts resulting in less smell.

The project, which had faced opposition from environmentalists and owners of condominium units facing the sea, is expected to be completed by 2011.

It is a joint-venture between DBKK Holdings Sdn Bhd and Sunsea Development, a subsidiary of Waterfront Urban Development Sdn Bhd.

Bina Puri Construction Sdn Bhd has been awarded a contract to build the main substructure.

Iliyas said he was happy the project had incorporated environment-friendly methods.

“I hope the project will proceed on schedule,” he added.


----------



## nazrey

> (Suria Sabah from JETTY - JESSELTON POINT)
> From panaramio


*Suria Sabah*
Shopping Mall
UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
by benz


----------



## nazrey

> *The 2km long Waterfront development*


*UPDATE: Suria Sabah*
by benz


----------



## nazrey

> Taken from http://www.kkcwaterfront.com.my/
> 
> _“A New Standard In Luxury Retail And Resort Living
> By A World Class Seafront Broadwalk”_


*UPDATE: Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*
*Waterfront Boardwalk*
A Seafront Boardwalk & Lifestyle Center.










The KKCW Boardwalk is slated as a world class development on par with the best boardwalks and lifestyle centers. It is envisioned to offer a new and vibrant urban street-space atmosphere in the heart of Kota Kinabalu. The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront is a shopping center and commercial development that combines the traditional retail functions of a shopping mall with leisure amenities catered towards upscale consumers and tourists. It is designed to be a 'unique urban village' - a vibrant place where community takes shape and public life happens.

*Waterfront Mall*
A City Waterfront Shopping & Lifestyle Heaven.



















* Grand Swiss-Belhotel, Hotel & Residences*
Your Haven Away From Home.




























*Pelagos Designer Suites*
Prestigious and Luxurious City-Resort Home.




























by benz


----------



## nazrey

>





>


*Promenade Hotel Renovation*
by benz


----------



## ericcraig2

so there will be no 2KM Boardwalk?? OMG....


----------



## nazrey

A magnificent boardwalk spanning 2 km allows locals and visitors to enjoy the view as well as the various exciting events that will be held in that location.


----------



## ericcraig2

thanks Nazrey... hehehe..


----------



## nazrey




----------



## ericcraig2




----------



## ericcraig2




----------



## ericcraig2




----------



## ericcraig2




----------



## ericcraig2




----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront (KKCW)



2206 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront (KKCW)



2206 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Suria Sabah Shopping Mall



2206 said:


> by Rahanhulk
> boutique hotel side


----------



## nazrey

> *The 2km long Waterfront development*


Proposal
Jesselton Waterfront Kota Kinabalu



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> *The 2km long Waterfront development*


*Segama Waterfront*
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Grand Swiss-Belhotel, Hotel & Residences*
> Your Haven Away From Home.


*Swiss-Belhotel has hands full with new projects*
Business Times Monday, June 22, 2009, 02.58 PM

THREE hotels and a serviced residence are keeping Hong Kong-based hotel management firm Swiss-Belhotel International (SBI) awfully busy in Malaysia.

SBI, which will open the five-star Golden Palm Tree Sea Villas and Spa Sepang in December 2009, is also working on three other hotel projects which are under development in Pahang, Sabah and Kuala Lumpur.

In Pahang, SBI will manage a 515-room Swiss-Belhotel Zenith Kuantan together with a convention centre that can accommodate 6,000 people. The hotel, slated for opening in October 2010, forms part of the Putra Square Kuantan being developed by Zenith Aim Sdn Bhd. 

SBI's director of projects and developments for Malaysia, Carlos Velho, is excited about the project as he feels the opening will fill an existing void in the state capital - the need for a five-star city hotel with convention facilities. 

"There is no facility equal to this in Kuantan and its opening will bring the meeting, incentive, convention and exhibition business to the convention centre," Velho told Business Times in an interview. 

Accordingly, Velho expects occupancy to touch 80 per cent in the first year of operations - a commendable figure for a new hotel. It hopes to garner an average room rate (ARR) of between RM180 and RM230 per night. 

The project in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah is a 335-room sea-fronting five-star hotel. The hotel, to be named Grand Swiss-Belhotel Kota Kinabalu, is owned by China based i-Zenith International Pvt Ltd. 

This hotel forms part of the 1.22ha Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront integrated mixed development by Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd. The project will also house a 400,000 sq ft retail space and another 100 units of designer suites.

To be ready in December 2010, Velho expects this hotel to draw a foreign crowd who will help fill up its projected 70-75 per cent average occupancy in the first year. It hopes to achieve an ARR of RM350. 

The hotel complies as a green building, and thus expects that while cost of construction may be higher, its cost of operations will be lower from water harvesting and savings on lighting and air-conditioning (typically the highest cost after wages). 

In Mont Kiara, a 584-unit Swiss-Belhotel Mont Kiara Suites and Residences is being built by a public-listed company. 

Meanwhile, The Golden Palm Tree Sea Villas development in Sepang will open its doors December 2009.

Velho said that reception to the project was so good that it had to increase the number of villas to 399 from 366. 

The project guarantees a return of 8 per cent in the first and second year and to gradually improve from the third year onwards. 

The villas, which have all been sold, is leased back by the developer of the project Sepang Gold Coast Sdn Bhd's unit Sepang Duta Sdn Bhd. 

Sepang Gold Coast is a 70-30 joint venture between CNI Corp and Permodalan Negeri Selangor Bhd (PNSB)


----------



## nazrey

> *Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront*


*Only energy-efficient future Sabah buildings*
Published on: Saturday, October 03, 2009










Kota Kinabalu: The State Tourism, Culture and Environment Ministry may propose to the Cabinet to ensure future government buildings comply with the Green Building Index (GBI) regulations. 

Its Minister Datuk Masidi Manjun said present buildings like Wisma Tun Fuad Stephens where his office is situated are not energy efficient unlike in other countries where aspects like air-conditioning are prioritised. 

"In Japan, during certain seasons, the building temperature is kept at around 26 degrees but you go to my office, you will be freezing. How can you work when you need to wear warm clothing?," he said. 

Such situation could not be helped for old buildings, he said, but that he would be more than happy to propose to the Cabinet that all government buildings (in the future) be GBI compliant. 

Meanwhile, Masidi commended the developer of Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront (KKCW), Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd, a subsidary of Waterfront Urban Development Sdn Bhd (WUD), which is working together with City Hall on the Go Green Campaign for the mega project launched on Friday. 

It made KKCW the first property development in Sabah to be built in compliance with the GBI regulations and Masidi hoped other property development companies emulate the move to comply with GBI regulations. 

GBI is Malaysia's very own rating for Green Buildings. 

Masidi said the project was initially shrouded in controversy and it took two years for him to be convinced. 

"I'm a bit difficult to deal with but I believe in certain principles and disciplines É I am glad to hear that the KKCW project is going green. You have done more than what I have asked," he said. 

"This building was shrouded in controversies but (now) we can eventually say it can be an icon," he said, adding that, "there is money to be made from green". 

According to him, to create a city its buildings must have character in order to leave behind a legacy for the future. 

"There will be more buildings coming up in the future but they must comply with the law, there are no two-ways about it. 

"We have to change our mindset when developing something for the people and not just keep thinking of profits. At the end of the day, it is all about the quality of life," he said after launching the KKCW Go Green Campaign at Le Meridien. 

Masidi also commended Mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim for setting a high benchmark for future Mayors to follow. 

"I am glad City Hall has started the ball rolling and hopefully other municipalities in Sabah will follow," he added.


----------



## nazrey

*KKCW Is First Sabah Property Development Project With Green Accreditation*
October 02, 2009 16:33 PM 

KOTA KINABALU, Oct 2 (Bernama) -- The Kota Kinabalu City Waterfront (KKCW) project is the first property development in Sabah to be built according to regulations under the Green Building Index (GBI).

State Tourism, Culture and Environment Minister Datuk Masidi Manjun said the project, jointly undertaken by the Kota Kinabalu City Hall and Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd, paves the way for other property development companies to voluntarily comply with GBI regulations.

Sunsea Development Sdn Bhd is a subsidiary of Waterfront Urban Development Sdn Bhd (WUD).

"We have to change our mindset when developing something for the people and not just keep thinking of profits.

"At the end of the day, it is all about the quality of life of the people," Masidi told reporters after launching the KKCW Go Green project here Friday.

Asked as to whether the government would also consider seeking GBI accreditation for government buildings in the state, Masidi said he would propose the matter to the state cabinet, especially for new structures.

Meanwhile, Mayor Datuk Iliyas Ibrahim said new buildings in the city, especially mega projects, would soon need to obtain GBI accreditation to ensure the Kota Kinabalu environment was protected.

"We have been telling everyone that Kota Kinabalu is a nature resort city. We will soon require buildings to be eco-friendly, including planting trees surrounding projects," he added.

Earlier, WUD chairman Datuk Abdul Ghani Abdul Rashid said the company felt responsible towards ensuring that Kota Kinabalu preserves its natural beauty with the two kilometre waterfront boardwalk being built.

"We are helping to develop Kota Kinabalu as a nature resort city, as more often than not, it is the first entry point into the state.

"We have to show that while developing this project, the natural surroundings are also being preserved," he said.

Abdul Ghani said the boardwalk would be constructed with techwood planks made of rice husks and recycled plastic.

He also said the KKCW would use a rainwater harvesting system to reduce tap water consumption to water the landscape.

According to Abdul Ghani, other energy efficient technologies include the use of a thermal insulated glass facade to reduce solar heat and reduce energy cost for air-conditioning and a Concealed Refuse Compaction System for its waste management.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## 2206

*City Square Waterfront*


KK Waterfront by The JASS, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

*Suria Waterfront*


New Waterfront At Kota Kinabalu by thienzieyung, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

*[email protected] Square Waterfront*


31.12.2011 ~ Last sunset of the year ...Happy New Year 2012!!!! by Beachmite, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

Segama Waterfront

bay bay by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

View From Promenade Hotel, Good Morning Bah! | Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia | 13-17 12 2011 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

Layan Sunset kat Sunset Avenue Depan Promenade Hotel | Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia | 13-17 12 2011 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


Layan Sunset kat Sunset Avenue Depan Promenade Hotel | Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia | 13-17 12 2011 by KNizam Artwerk, on Flickr


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

http://www.flickr.com/photos/popoever/7824422914/in/photostream/


----------



## 2206

http://pihex.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=102


----------



## 2206

*by benz*


----------



## carminashaun

wow


----------



## 2206

*KKCW*


----------



## 2206

*ROCK SHOP KK*

http://blog.livedoor.jp/kotakinabalulife/archives/3646082.html


----------



## 2206

*Bay 21*

KK bay by abu_shia, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

City Square Waterfront >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 2206

OCEANUS MALL


----------



## 2206

city square waterfront sunset


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

*KKCW / Oceanus Mall*

by benz


----------



## 2206

*KKCW Broadwalk*


zIMGP3284 by Phillage, on Flickr

zIMGP3286 by Phillage, on Flickr


----------



## 2206

*SBC projects RM800m GDV*












KUALA LUMPUR: SBC Corp is looking to bump up the gross development value (GDV) of its projects in the next 12 months from the current RM300mil to RM800mil, upon finalising a joint-venture (JV) agreement with Suria Capital Holdings Bhd.

Based on its projects within Peninsular Malaysia, the group’s GDV for the next 12 months is estimated at RM600mil, 70% of which are residential projects and 30% commercial.

Its JV project with Suria Capital alone would add another RM200mil in the same period if approvals from shareholders and the authorities come through during the next six months. Of this, SBC is quite confident. To recap, the family developer had entered into a JV with Sabah-based Suria Capital in May to develop some 16.25 acres of coastal land in Kota Kinabalu, targeted to be launched in the first half of 2014.

*The project, named Jesselton Quay, would be one of SBC’s biggest projects going forward.*

SBC’s upcoming projects elsewhere are Kiara East and other stand-alone sites in Kuala Lumpur, Bandar Ligamas, Ulu Yam-Genting Road and the Peak Collection in Kota Kinabalu.

It has ongoing projects in flagship locations like Kiara East, Kuala Lumpur, Bandar Ligamas, Kota Kinabalu and Kuantan.

Managing director Sia Teong Heng said the group had always been selective about its partnerships, its JV with Suria Capital being the only one signed at the moment.

*“We are planning this to be South-East Asia’s new riviera with the longest waterfront city boardwalk in the region,” he told StarBiz.

Jesselton Quay would add some 600m of private marina waterfront to the existing city coastline that currently lacks pedestrian-friendly boardwalks.

Sia noted that the project, previously known as Jesselton Waterfront Project, would be a redevelopment and extension north of the old Kota Kinabalu city centre “which could morph the city into one with more regional influence.”

The mixed integrated development will have many tourist elements, including an international cruise terminal, convention centre, hotel and world class retail components. The design somewhat takes after elements in Singapore’s Marina Bay Sands.

Aside from the tourist attractions, the group also incorporated residential towers that will cater to domestic and international demand. There will also be several premium office towers, one of which will be Suria Capital’s office.

The group has considered only releasing around 1,000 serviced residential units over the eight- to 10-year development period for the entire project.

There are three phases involved, beginning from the coastline inward.*

“The property prices in Kota Kinabalu have hit the RM1,000-per-sq-ft mark,” he said, indicating healthy domestic demand. “A lot of Sabahans buy properties in Kuala Lumpur, why not back in their hometown?”

*SBC will also be developing another seven acres of land belonging to Suria Capital adjacent to the JV area, which will be integrated into the Jesselton Quay development.

“We’re planning the whole scheme although the JV portion is only 16.25 acres,” Sia clarified. The JV entails for SBC the construction and design of an intergrated quayside at its own expenses while Suria Capital is the owner of the land.*

The net sale value of Jesselton Quay was RM1.8bil, 82% towards SBC for developing and 18% for Suria Capital as land payment.

On SBC’s valuations, Kenanga Research had in June noted that the group had deep revalued net asset value as SBC’s landbanks were acquired between the period of 2000 to 2004, hence relatively low in land cost that had not been revalued.

The research house said the Jesselton Quay JV “is likely concluded in December, so we believe significant earnings contributions will only be felt from 2015 onwards.”

On whether the developer would consider revaluing its assets to include Jesselton Quay, Sia said the group preferred to recognise projects that would be completed in the near term.

However, he acknowledged that SBC’s share price did not reflect its book value.


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

http://kkcwaterfront.com.my/


----------



## 2206

*SURIA CAPITAL AND SBC TO DEVELOP JESSELTON QUAY PROJECT*

http://suriagroup.com.my/1620/suria-capital-and-sbc-to-develop-jesselton-quay-project-24-oct-2013/


Suria Capital Holdings Berhad (Suria Capital) had entered into a joint-venture agreement with SBC Corporation Berhad (SBC) to develop Jesselton Quay Project that will comprise construction and development of commercial suites, retail mall, retail units, office towers and hotel. Once completed, the Jesselton Quay Project is poised to become an iconic landscape as Kota Kinabalu city’s new waterfront and premier tourism frontier which is marina focus complete with its own cruise terminal.

The Jesselton Quay Project, that carries a minimum net sale value of RM1.8 billion, will be built on a 16.25 acre prime port land which is strategically located at the waterfront of Kota Kinabalu city centre area and to the northern fringes of the central business district of Kota Kinabalu city at the Tanjung Lipat locality. It has good connectivity to key roads, highways and ports. The port land used to be the Kota Kinabalu Container Port before the operation was relocated to Sapangar Bay Container Port in 2007. 

Under on the joint-venture agreement, SBC shall be responsible for all matters relating to the Project including the implementation and completion of the Jesselton Quay Project at its own cost and expense while Suria Capital shall provide the development land, assist and facilitate in the implementation of the project.

Expected to commence in the first quarter of 2014, the project has an estimated development period of eight years. It will be developed in three precincts comprising the Commercial Suites, Retail Mall (including retail units) and Signature Precinct, that will include Signature Offices, Hotel and Office.

Once completed, the Jesselton Quay Project would be able to cater to the anticipated demand for commercial properties within the prime Kota Kinabalu waterfront area and is expected to attract both local and international home buyers and investors. In recent years, property development projects in the Kota Kinabalu city area have received strong interest from investors.

With the development land’s strategic and prime location, Suria Capital believes that the venture provides an opportunity to participate in the development of a prime land into a development project.


----------



## 2206

KOTA KINABALU CONVENTION CITY










The project includes a five-star hotel, premium office tower, landmark condominium tower and four-storey shopping mall, as well as three star hotel and apartment suites tower and commercial shophouses, integrated into a mixed use complex that takes advantage of framed views of offshore islands and proximity to the Convention Centre and future Cruise Ship Terminal.
Following submission of the initial Planning Submission to local authorities, ML Design will continue to work with MKA on the architectural design refinements of the project.
"It was refreshing for me to be able to engage actively with the MLD team in tackling the various design issues during the workshop. The MLD team not only overcame some tricky constraints (site, authorities, local culture) but during the process, was able to identify many opportunities that would add value to this complex mixed-development (music to us developer's ear). I observed that the various MLD personnel, each with their respective skill set was able to collaborate in a very harmonious and professional demeanor with a sprinkling of humour that foster creativity. The overall result achieved in a very compressed time frame was very encouraging and an endorsement of the talents within MLD."
Hendrick Yee Mun Yin, Mah Sing Group


----------



## 2206

Sabah International Convention Centre

http://segalanyauntuksabah.blogspot.com/2013/04/program-transformasi-yayasan-sabah-2013.html


----------



## 2206

KK skyline in 2022?


----------



## 2206

jesseltonquay.com
http://jesseltonquay.com/wp/


Asia’s newest waterfront lifestyle
experience & shopping paradise[/b]
Welcome to KK’s newest lifestyle destination, where heritage meets contemporary architecture at the edge of the South China Sea. This is the birthplace of Jesselton, or Kota Kinabalu as we know it today, reborn as a waterside city with stunning sea and mountain views. From the boardwalk through the shopping and gourmet precincts, Sabah’s newest urban paradise is coming soon. A place made for you to discover creative crafts, delicious cuisine and unique retail.

*The darling of north borneo*
Jesselton Quay is a renewal of the historic heart of North Borneo, transforming a working harbour into a waterfront district with lively new shopping, eating and entertainment intermingled with office locations and living spaces. Designed by a partnership of *International and Malaysian architects,* Jesselton Quay is soon to be the newest sensational waterfront destination in Asia.

*SERVICED SUITES, HOTELS, MARINA
Easy Staying, Privileged Living*
Jesselton Quay offers supreme convenience in exceptional surroundings. Hotels and Serviced Residences present accommodation choices for business and leisure travellers. Enjoy the outstanding connectivity and lifestyle of convenience with amenities on hand. Immerse yourself in the sights, sounds, sun and breeze off the South China Sea. Experience living in a port city.

*FESTIVAL MALL, NEW GAYA street HIGH STREET
Retail Therapy, KK Style*
The ever popular and historical Gaya Street is refashioned as our New Gaya Street, a fresh retail precinct where modern compliments tradition. Invest here and make the most of an unparalleled opportunity to be at the heart of the city. Jesselton Quay is on its way to becoming Kota Kinabalu’s most popular shopping paradise with high street retail and a mall to cater a diverse array of traditional crafts, local and international brands. Explore the tree shaded stretches and open squares for a distinctly KK shopping experience.

*GOURMET DINING Artisanal CAFéS casual pubS
Culinary Central*
Kota Kinabalu is one of Asia’s great seafood destinations any time of the year. Jesselton Quay will take the experience to another level with sensational gastronomic venues. Dine at the most stunning waterside location. Discover local eateries and artisanal cafés or enjoy the evening from an alfresco rooftop bar overlooking the lively boardwalk. Savour local and international cuisine at the new culinary focal point or be a restaurateur. Leasing enquiries welcome.

*signature Office Proffessional suites
Vibrant Workplaces*
The historic focal point of growth is the perfect setting to as the city’s new central business district. With its transport hub connectivity, convenience amenities and living options, Jesselton Quay is an ideal platform for businesses looking to drive forward in the Asian market. Lively retail and leisure experiences will combine to ignite a vibrant business environment. Position your brand with a signature building, start an office, or simply be where your days at the work are by the sea.
















































http://sbcgroup.fireworks.my/projects/


----------



## 2206




----------



## 2206

Kota Kinabalu Convention City

Published on: Sunday, October 19, 2014

KOTA KINABALU: The property market in the city will remain stable for years bolstered by the active developments, tourism and growing businesses. Leading property developer Mah Sing Executive Director Datuk Lim Kiu Hock on Saturday said he foresees the State's economy continuing to grow well due to these encouraging indicators with the support of a government which focused on developing the State. 

*"Right now there are a lot of developments taking place and we hardly see any abandoned projects here. "The State is well managed, a lot of resources, at the same time enjoying a boom in tourism,"* he said during the celebration of the developer's 20th anniversary and opening of its Kota Kinabalu Convention Centre sales gallery, here, Saturday.

Based on a study conducted by the Mah Sing group, Lim maintained investments on local property are viable in spite of an overpriced land value. He said developers just need to churn out the "right pricing for the right products."

Lim added prices of land in the city would continue to be on the uptrend, saying a city located adjacent to a beach is always lucrative anywhere in the world. "Of course with more development and city's expansion the prices of land will gradually go down," said Lim, adding that Mah Sing also expressed interest in venturing into developing the affordable range segment. The country's second top earning company currently has two ongoing projects in the city with a *gross development value (GDV) of RM2 billion, namely Sutera Avenue with an estimated GDV of over RM500 million and the Kota Kinabalu Convention Centre (KKCC) worth RM1.4 billion*. 

Mah Sing which is expected to start physical work next year on the KKCC project was given a development option on another parcel of 5.5 acres of land adjacent to the project. The site of KKCC currently sits on 9.33 acres and is located next to the being-developed Sabah International Convention Centre. On May 29, Mah Sing entered a development agreement with Yayasan Sabah to develop their land bank. *KKCC will comprise a 300-room five-star hotel, 330 room four-star hotel, 348 room three-star hotel, a five-storey corporate office, 299-units of residential apartments and a five-storey car park podium.* 

According to Mah Sing, they are now in the midst of discussion with the Accor hotel management firm to bring in the *Pullman brand to Sabah for the five-star hotel undertaking and they are also banking on the cruise ship docking bay to attract visitors.*

http://propertyhunter.com.my/news.php?id=1166





















benz said:


>





Ron81 said:


>


----------



## 2206

One Jesselton Waterfront

http://www.gbg.com.my/










Gabungan AQRS Berhad (“GBGAQRS”) and Suria Capital Holdings Berhad (“SURIA”) announced the formalisation of a Joint Venture Agreement (“JVA”) for the collaborative development of a lucrative mixed development, aimed at capturing a slice of the sizeable property market potential of Sabah. The project which will be named One Jesselton Waterfront, is set to be constructed across a 7 acre plot of land within the vicinity of Kota Kinabalu Port with an estimated Net Sale Value (“NSV”) of RM 1.8 billion.

The parcel of land, which is part of 23.25 acres allocated to Suria by the State Government of Sabah, will feature a shopping mall called One Jesselton Mall with a NFA of 473,795 square feet (“Sq.Ft”), a phase of corporate offices named Suria Corporate Office with a Net Floor Area (“NFA”) of 74,487, Sq.Ft. and a phase of retail lots to be named Suria Retail with a NFA of 74,892 Sq.Ft. Additionally, the development will also include serviced suites and apartments, a condo residence as well as car park facilities, and a ferry ticketing office.


----------



## 2206

Citadines Waterfront KK











http://www.theborneopost.com/2015/0...ence-contract-in-kota-kinabalu/#ixzz3XFrgqVTk


CapitaLand’s wholly-owned serviced residence business unit, The Ascott Ltd (Ascott), has expanded its presence in East Malaysia by securing a management contract for a *253-unit serviced residence – Citadines Waterfront Kota Kinabalu in Sabah.*
It will be the first international brand of serviced residence in the state of Sabah when the property opens in 2018.

According to a statement yesterday, with this management contract, Ascott reinforces its lead as the largest international serviced residence owner-operator in Malaysia with over 2,000 apartment units across 10 properties in Malaysia.
Munwar Basha, Ascott’s Area Manager for Malaysia, said: “Demand for quality accommodation in Malaysia has been growing strongly as the country continues to attract foreign direct investment.

“In 2014, Malaysia’s foreign direct investment grew more than eight per cent to RM64.6 billion compared with 2013. Kota Kinabalu is the industrial and commercial centre of Sabah, Malaysia’s second largest state and the country’s biggest producer of palm oil and cocoa.

“Many government institutions and international corporations including banks have set up branch offices in the city.
“A well known destination for eco-tourism, Kota Kinabalu is also popular for meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions (MICE). We therefore expect strong accommodation demand from these sectors.”

Basha added: “Besides Citadines Waterfront Kota Kinabalu, Ascott will be opening two more properties in Nusajaya, Iskandar and one in Petaling Jaya, Kuala Lumpur by 2019. We will continue to seek opportunities to expand and strengthen our leadership position in Malaysia.”
*Citadines Waterfront Kota Kinabalu will be strategically located in the heart of the city along Jalan Tun Fuad Stephens Road.* It is a mere 10-minute drive from the Kota Kinabalu International Airport, which is the second busiest airport in Malaysia after Kuala Lumpur International Airport.

*Adjacent to Kota Kinabalu’s Waterfront development that will comprise an upscale shopping mall and a seafront boardwalk lined with varied dining options, the serviced residence will offer residents a great view of the South China Sea. Residents can also enjoy convenient access to the Kota Kinabalu Central Market, KK Plaza retail mall, commercial buildings such as the City Council and various international banks.*

Citadines Waterfront Kota Kinabalu is *part of an integrated development that includes a retail mall with supermarket, food and beverage outlets as well as offices.*
Residents can choose from a range of spacious studios, one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments that come with a fully-equipped kitchen. Residents can also make use of the comprehensive facilities at the serviced residence such as a swimming pool, children’s play pool, gymnasium, roof garden, lounge and meeting facilities.
Besides Citadines Waterfront Kota Kinabalu, Ascott will open Somerset Medini Nusajaya in 2015, Somerset Damansara UPtown Petaling Jaya in 2016 and Citadines Medini Nusajaya in 2019.

Ascott currently operates Ascott Kuala Lumpur, Ascott Sentral Kuala Lumpur, Somerset Ampang Kuala Lumpur, Citadines DPulze Cyberjaya, Somerset Puteri Harbour Nusajaya, Citadines Uplands Kuching.


----------



## 2206




----------



## Fortuna15

Amazing!


----------



## 2206

SUPER PANORAMA SHOT OF KK WATERFRONT!!!

https://plus.google.com/+billy4eggs/posts/CkhaVmJhp28


----------



## ckwei2000

This is pretty cool


----------



## 2206

OCEANUS MALL

http://easyinstagram.com/oceanusmall


----------



## 2206

http://www.agoda.com/marina-travellers-suite-marina-court-resort-condo/hotel/kota-kinabalu-my.html


----------

